# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Gebruik kamagra

## ceasarea

Hallo heren,

Wie gebruikt er ook kamagra en wat zijn de bijwerkingen die juliie ervaren.
Werkt het goed of geeft het problemen. 
Graag wat reacties.
Ceasarea

----------


## saymyname

kamagra works like viagra and has the same side effects. usually i have a slightly headache. that's all. more about kamagra kaufen here.

----------


## polertun

Koop in alternatief internetwinkel

----------

